# Yasmin



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there, I have been on birth control for a while now, and I am experiencing a lot of side effects, most notably break through bleeding and cramping. My OB/GYN wants to switch me from the pill I have been on (Levora) to Yasmin. Has anyone else had experience with Yasmin before? Any information, including both pros and cons, would be great to hear about. And just as an FYI, I am IBS-D. Thanks so much for reading my post!Julie


----------



## pepito89 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello JulieI have been on Yasmin for 5 years [had a brief break taking cerazette which i did NOT get on with!]. I take two packets back to back so i only have 6 periods a year instead of 12 because my IBS D is much worse during that time of the month! I don't get any breakthough bleeding even running two packets together. I don't suffer from cramps as badly as i used to but there are still some. For negatives, I gained a little weight when i first started it but it was fairly easy to shift. I still get PMS. Overall, my experience is positive but i think birth control really does depend on the individual -I tried quite a few before settling with yasmin. I hope you find something that suits you


----------



## pepito89 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello JulieI have been on Yasmin for 5 years [had a brief break taking cerazette which i did NOT get on with!]. I take two packets back to back so i only have 6 periods a year instead of 12 because my IBS D is much worse during that time of the month! I don't get any breakthough bleeding even running two packets together. I don't suffer from cramps as badly as i used to but there are still some. For negatives, I gained a little weight when i first started it but it was fairly easy to shift. I still get PMS. Overall, my experience is positive but i think birth control really does depend on the individual -I tried quite a few before settling with yasmin. I hope you find something that suits you


----------



## pepito89 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello JulieI have been on Yasmin for 5 years [had a brief break taking cerazette which i did NOT get on with!]. I take two packets back to back so i only have 6 periods a year instead of 12 because my IBS D is much worse during that time of the month! I don't get any breakthough bleeding even running two packets together. I don't suffer from cramps as badly as i used to but there are still some. For negatives, I gained a little weight when i first started it but it was fairly easy to shift. I still get PMS. Overall, my experience is positive but i think birth control really does depend on the individual -I tried quite a few before settling with yasmin. I hope you find something that suits you


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I have suffered with diarrhea daily for years and only very recently discovered that it was Yasmin that was causing it. I started it to help my period pain which it was really great with but I had no idea that it was causing me to have diarrhea everyday. So I personally wouldn't recommend it to anyone, however I do realise that pills work differently on different people. So it might be fine for you but so you are aware, it took over a year before the diarrhea started which is why I didn't link the two. Claire


----------



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

Julie,I was on Yasmin for a very brief amount of time, I couldn't even make it a week. It upset my stomach to the point of being unable to eat, I had the same reaction on Dianette. I'm now on a POP pill called Cerazette, and have not had this reaction, however, I have had major problems with bleeding, breakthrough bleeding, etc. It's been hugely irregular, random, and varied in amount/pain. I've consulted the doctor many times and I'm now at the end of the third month of them, she said by the 4th it should settle... and the last 3 weeks I have not really had these problems (before that... I was bleeding pretty much every week). Sometimes it's worth sticking with them, but if it does start to cause problems, then obviously there are other options. I personally believed that the estrogen was too much for my body and IBS.


----------

